
Y Combinator for Non-Programmers - chibicode
https://ycombinator.chibicode.com/
======
GCA10
This is ingenious! It's worth noting that the course creator, Shu Uesugi, is a
minor legend in both Japanese and U.S. circles.

------
procrastinatus
This is superb!

~~~
chibicode
Thank you! I've written a follow-up article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21484016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21484016)

